# [SOLVED] Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...



## tbookman (Feb 6, 2009)

We have installed FS X twice now, and after being installed for a while, it gets to a point where it will not open past the splash screen when the icon is clicked. The game just won't open.

I tried getting support off Microsoft's website, but the ultimate suggestion was to reinstall, which I did. 

We would appreciate any help!

Thank you!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...*

Hi tbookman, welcome to TSF.

Have you gone through these steps yet?

If so, what are your system specs.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...*



tbookman said:


> We have installed FS X twice now, and after being installed for a while, it gets to a point where it will not open past the splash screen when the icon is clicked. The game just won't open.
> 
> I tried getting support off Microsoft's website, but the ultimate suggestion was to reinstall, which I did.
> 
> ...


This is an easy one.... :wink:

The main cause of this problem is...... (ready?......)

A CORRUPT LOGBOOK! The logbook is nothing more than a .BIN file. What IS that!? :4-dontkno

A .BIN file is just a BINARY (0's and 1's) file format that only the computer, and certain GEEKS like me, can read!  :laugh:. However, when FSX crashes of just plain does not shut down properly or while the logbook is being written, it can corrupt this file. Believe it or not... This can cause the ENTIRE game to CTD (Crash To Desktop). Try this.....

Download FSXLog, then unzip it to your "<%user%>\Documents\Flight Simulator X Files\" folder.

1. - Double click FSXLog.exe, hit the analyze button (If there are errors in the Logbook, it will find them.).

2. - Click the "Backup" button (creates a backup of you logbook.bin).

3. - Click the "Recover" button.

4. - Try to start FSX... :wink:

Happy landings! :wave:

Sven2157 (SV2157)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...*

looks like we've got a new resident geek!

go geek power!


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...*



Mcninjaguy said:


> looks like we've got a new resident geek!
> 
> go geek power!


:grin: :laugh: :tongue:

That's Hilraious!


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...*

Sven is good with FSX!


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...*



af3 said:


> Sven is good with FSX!


:wink:

When it comes to FSX - BEEN THERE, TRYING THAT! :grin:

I also work a lot with the FSX SDK, as I make gauges, scenery and aircraft. It is a very complex program! I can't wait to see FS XI (11)!

Here are a couple shots of my new Quicksilver Sport 2S Ultralight I am currently working on....


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...*

 WOW, impressive! I wish I had the drive and patience to work with a modeling program!!! :sigh:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...*

Actually Microsoft is shutting down its' ACES studio, effectively ending its' Flight Sim franchise.
Soirce


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...*



af3 said:


> WOW, impressive! I wish I had the drive and patience to work with a modeling program!!!


Thank you! :wink: Just takes a bit to get use to... 




Tiber Septim said:


> Actually Microsoft is shutting down its' ACES studio, effectively ending its' Flight Sim franchise.
> Soirce


That's what is being said, at the moment, but I don't see 30 years of development just stopping! :4-thatsba

Even if Micro-Squish ends the FS/TS (Train Simulator) projects, ACES will RE-Join outside of M$. There may be a lenghty delay, but it will come back, IMO...


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...*



tbookman said:


> We have installed FS X twice now, and after being installed for a while, it gets to a point where it will not open past the splash screen when the icon is clicked. The game just won't open.
> 
> I tried getting support off Microsoft's website, but the ultimate suggestion was to reinstall, which I did.
> 
> ...


So, have you tried the LogBook solution? Did it work?

Just curious....

Sven2157


----------



## tbookman (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...*

My apologies for delaying a reply for so long!!!
We followed your suggestion, but it didn't work, however, my son has a friend who had this same problem on his copy of FS, and he recommended installing a service pack, which, when we did this, it started working again. 

However, I am definitely keeping your post in case this happens again on the new service pack. 

I really appreciate your input. Thank you for the help!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

so were you trying to FSX on XP service pack 1?
and then you installed XP SP2?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> so were you trying to FSX on XP service pack 1?
> and then you installed XP SP2?


No he is speaking of the Microsoft Flight Simulator X Service Packs. (You know M$, they have a SP for EVERYTHING! )

Those Service Packs are - (in order of earliest release first):

1. - *FSX-SP1* - the first service pack released for FSX

2. - *FSX-SP1a* - the first service pack released for the SDK

3. - *Acceleration* - and addon for FSX containing a huge list of patches and fixes. Microsoft was not going to release a "_Service Pack 2_", as they wanted to try to *force* everyone into going out and spending an extra $30 for the Upgrade/Update. Though Acceleration contained several new missions and 3 new aircraft, as a bonus, people were outraged. Service Pack 1 users could not connect to Acceleration Servers, and vise versa.

4. - *FSX-SP2* - after much, self inflicted, hate mail, M$ decided that they had better offer the updates to the rest of the Flight Simulation Community.

***Note on the SDK - Since the SDK updates with the service packs, there is a special SDK Update, contained in the Acceleration CD; effectively updating the SDK to FSX-A SDK, while Service Pack 2 updates the SDK to FSX-SP2 SDK.***


----------



## Dan70 (Mar 23, 2009)

I admit to being a neophite when it comes to bulletin boards and just how they work. Having said that, I posted a MSFSX problem here a year ago - and received several comments, none of which resolved the problem. A few days ago, I received an e-mail from the Tech Support Forum advising me of two posts that pertained to my problem. The resolution defined from Sven2157 regarding the Log.bin file works! My thanks to him and all the other "techies" who look out for the rest of us. Now, if the link to download the FSXLog.exe weren't broken I could recapture the ability to log my flights, as well.
Thanks, Sven2157.


----------



## quintonts (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Flight Sim X won't get past splash screen...*

Thanks a million sven! After about a year of not being able to play, since i basically gave up, I run across your post and BAM! Worked right away :grin:


----------



## Len1940 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi all, I have another problem with FSX it wont go pass the Splash screen It comes up saying that FSInn is not compatible and advise me to uninstall it which I did do and then it only goes to the Splash screen and stop responding, it was working OK yesterday 24/12. please help:dance:


----------

